# Just picked up a Sig 1911 SS carry model with Rail



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey all, just got this.

Need some advice on what you think a good barrel bushing style compensator would be. Thanks!


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont have any good advice unfortunatly, but that thing looks sweet! congrats on the new gun, how much did it run you?


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Got it from an aquaintence of mine for $650.


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

*Sweet !*

A 1911, one of the most respected systems in the handgun world, made by one of the most respected Firearm Firms! I havent seen one in the shops yet, it looks great and since it is a SIG it will be accurate and function with no problem. I am going to start watching for them.


----------



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

Parish makes a nice bushing compensator. Here is a pic of one i had on my Kimber 1911 before i sold the gun.

Kimber Custom Raptor II | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Jason248 said:


> I dont have any good advice unfortunatly, but that thing looks sweet! congrats on the new gun.


+1

Lateck,


----------

